# Expressions of Love



## Cooking101 (Jan 25, 2008)

Hey guys! Valentine's Day is coming up and I'm ready, but nervous. I want to do something really special for my lover. Do any of you have certain traditions or anything like that? I actually work for Dove Chocolates and they have a pretty cool contest going on, and I want to share in case anyone needs an idea for Valentine's Day. The contest is called "Expressions of Love", where they allow you to express your love to your sweetheart in unique and creative ways, eventually awarding the most creative with a 5.58 cts, "baby breath" diamond necklace. It's worth 21k...pretty win win in my book, haha. Here's the link WWW.MYMMS.COM if anyone would like to check it out . Good luck!


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jan 26, 2008)

*Thats it? All you got me was chocolates?*

I would never win, I am too much of a prankster 
For my DWs birthday I got her a 3cts emerald necklace and hid it in a cheap box of chocolates. I told her it was all I could afford this year...

Luckily for me, she has learned over the years to check the box before making a comment...


----------



## amber (Jan 26, 2008)

Cooking101 said:


> Hey guys! Valentine's Day is coming up and I'm ready, but nervous.  I want to do something really special for my lover.  Do any of you have certain traditions or anything like that? I actually work for Dove Chocolates and they have a pretty cool contest going on, and I want to share in case anyone needs an idea for Valentine's Day.  The contest is called "Expressions of Love", where they allow you to express your love to your sweetheart in unique and creative ways, eventually awarding the most creative with a 5.58 cts, "baby breath" diamond necklace.  It's worth 21k...pretty win win in my book, haha.  Her's the link if anyone would like to check it out . Good luck!



Well give us here at DC a ring when your not promoting


----------



## csalt (Jan 26, 2008)

Here are some good recipes if you want to cook for your loved one.
UKTV Food: Recipes: Romantic main courses


----------



## Cooking101 (Jan 28, 2008)

*Thanks*

lol, Makerick...your comment made my day=D 

Thanks for the romantic courses csalt! They all sound delicious. 

Anyone gonna give the contest a shot?


----------

